
Titch's OG Xbox mod: IDE-SDHC, PSU swap, softmod, and more - aspenmayer
http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/index.php?topic=163244.0
======
aspenmayer
These mods are so much fun, and easy enough for determined kids, or adults.
Takes me back to my MechAssault softmod OG Xbox, in which I replaced the
dashboard with XBMC (now commonly known as _Kodi_ , yes that Kodi[1]), and had
to setup ftp to do most of that and the rest, including dumping my OG HDD
encryption keys to replace the drive, hot plugging the OG optical drive to
dump the firmware for that and patch it, re-assemble, and then add my network
shares for network attached saves, game backups, etc.

I almost forgot the part where I had to splice a USB extension cord to an Xbox
controller extension cord, twice. Once to format the USB stick as an Xbox
memory stick, and the other direction to transfer the MechAssault game save
exploit to the Xbox-formatted flash drive with some Game Genie type software
that is “free with purchase of the hardware” which you just made at home from
spare parts.

Xbox controllers and memory cards have been USB devices since forever. That’s
a neat quirk, and potential exploitation vector. Lots of legacy code and edge
cases, the specs (which one you want lol) are pretty dense reading. People
make mistakes. Be safe while modding, on that note!

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodi_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodi_\(software\))

